
Ask HN: How best to get CISSP certified? - SocksCanClose
Hi HN! I have a background in non-technical aspects of security, from physical security to policy, and am looking to get my CISSP certification for work. Looking for advice. If at a physical location, preference is for proximity to Palo Alto. Also interested in online programs, but the bias is for in-person learning. Thanks!
======
sarciszewski
Are you _sure_ you want the CISSP?

[http://daveshackleford.com/?p=838](http://daveshackleford.com/?p=838)

------
tptacek
Don't bother.

